# Horror Chase Music



## TomDickson

I'm looking for some high energy, scary chase music of any kind (classical, film or video game).
Below is what I've got so far, any other recommendations?
Thanks,

Jason Graves - The Necromorphs Attack





Arvo Pärt - Cello Concerto ¨Pro Et Contra¨ (7 minutes in)





Bernard Herrmann - Psycho (first part)


----------



## norman bates

Mosolov - Iron foundry


----------



## TomDickson

Thanks Norman, that's exactly the type of music I'm looking for


----------



## Torkelburger

The first track is quite derivative of _Aliens_ (1986) by James Horner.

Here's a couple tracks:


----------



## vgguru

Chase music from Outlast is pretty fun.


----------



## sdtom

The chase music by James Bernard in "Horror of Dracula" is the finest I've ever heard.
http://www.amazon.com/Horror-Dracula-James-Bernard/dp/B002XA3KLQ
Tom


----------



## Torkelburger

If you liked Herrmann's score to _Psycho_ you might like Hans Werner Henze's Fantasia for Strings that was used in _The Exorcist_.






Stravinsky's Concerto in D for string orchestra kind of has that flavor too, imho, especially the third movement.


----------

